# My Track



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm done after several years of off and on. The only changes I plan are an LCD monitor and wireless keyboard. After I finish the basement. The wife wants me to finish the basement now...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Franko said:


> I'm done after several years of off and on. The only changes I plan are an LCD monitor and wireless keyboard. After I finish the basement. The wife wants me to finish the basement now...



Looks go but I bet every guy and Gal ehere just went.. Done? Your never done lol...Good looking track though!


Coach!

( Add a Bar and watch all these sloushes want to stop over..lol)

:woohoo:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Never done is right. I have a list as long as my arm of things I want to do related to scenery.

Gotta ask...what did you use for the white walls running throughout the track? Whatever it is, they look like they conformed well to "curving" applications.

Also, where did you nab the stickers/decals like the Mobil1 decals?


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I know what you mean about never done but the TO DO list includes several other things too, like paint the dining room...  

The billboards were made by the technique described at hoslotcarracing.com and the walls were made with the vinyl wood trim from Home Depot. Split with a table saw.

BTW, if anyone hasn't noticed, click on my thumbnail in the first post to see several other pics.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Franko said:


> I know what you mean about never done but the TO DO list includes several other things too, like paint the dining room...
> 
> BTW, if anyone hasn't noticed, click on my thumbnail in the first post to see several other pics.


My list seems to grow weekly. I love it, everytime "WE" have an idea, I get a new item for the todo list. :freak: Thank God there's 24 hours in a day.  rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

coach61 said:


> ( Add a Bar and watch all these sloushes want to stop over..lol)
> 
> :woohoo:


Now who would have a bar in their race room?


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

No drinking and driving now. :freak:


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## DustinB (Nov 23, 2005)

*cars*

what scale do you run on your track is it HO or 1/32 slot cars? Nice track you got.


----------

